# Iniciacion a los robots



## migsedi (May 27, 2009)

hola tengo 16 años y e construido varios robots, siguelineas, ratreadores de luz. pero me gustaria ir mas alla en este mundo y me gustaria que me dijeseis algun proyecto de robots algo mas complicado y mas chulo pero sin pasarse que soi un principiante, os lo agradeceria mucho. gracias


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

tira una idea que ande rondando en tu mente y la pulimos!

hay muuuuuuucho/as posibilidades/tipos de robot´s!


----------



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

hola, 
yo tambien tengo 16 años... igual sus princiante no hice ningun robot , pero estoy planificando hacer un seguidor de linea veloz.

Mis ideas futoras son:

1. Y yy porque no hacies un robot sumo inteligente (con estas caracteristicas q analise al enemigo es decir me esta atacando o yo le ataco, sepa esquivar los ataques de su enemigo, q tenga una velocidad rapida, muchos creo q podemos agregar.....

2. Quiero hacer un robot autonomo son papel solar.
    Su objetivo es subrevivir en la naturaleza y tener el mismo (robot) presente que su bateria este       complamente cargada para pasar la noche. 
Caracteristicas: Q posea un sensor sonar ultrasonidos, sensor de luz (LDR), Detector de lluvias, Sensor de calor, un panelcito solar para que cargue constantemente todos los dias su bateria, etc. esos creo q son los principales sensores para q sobreviva en la naturaleza....

esos son mis ideas,,, espero q les sirva en algo. 

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

un panelsito? jaja uno medio grandecito diria yo!

estoy de pasada, me voy a estudiar, a la vuelta me explayo!


----------



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

en vias tu post cuando termines... Jaa


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

*envias tu post cuando termines...*

ya llegue despues de 2 horas de bus.

empezemos:


*1.: seguidor de linea veloz.* 

buena idea, pero es paqra hacer picadas? (linea recta como los autos)

*2.: un robot sumo inteligente:* 

lo veo muy complicado, tendrias que usar pic, sensores ultrasonicos, para deteccion del enemigo, etc... servos para los brazos (a no ser que sea de esos carritos)

*3.: Quiero hacer un robot autonomo son papel solar. *

*Su objetivo es subrevivir en la naturaleza y tener el mismo (robot) presente que su bateria este complamente cargada para pasar la noche. 

Caracteristicas: 

Q posea un sensor sonar ultrasonidos, sensor de luz (LDR), Detector de lluvias, Sensor de calor, un panelcito solar para que cargue constantemente todos los dias su bateria, etc. esos creo q son los principales sensores para q sobreviva en la naturaleza...*

esta interesante este inventirijillo! jaja voy a pensarlo!

estamos en contacto! segui tirando ideas y la vamos puliendo!


----------



## migsedi (May 28, 2009)

hola de nuevo, mi idea es construir algun robot bipedo o una araña, algo que inpresione, agradeceria mucho tu ayuda.gracias a todos por vuestros aportes


----------



## Chico3001 (May 28, 2009)

Intenten hacer este... es sencillo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/


----------



## migsedi (May 28, 2009)

me gustaria hacer algo asi pero por favor quiero toda la información, los materiales etc.. yo no se ir haciendo todo eso,,,alexus ayudame anda mira ver algun robots bipedo o de araña completo que pueda hacer yo os lo agradeceria mucho a todos


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

tranquilo compañero no llore! 

información, depende de lo que quieras hacer, asi que explicanos bien que es lo que pretendes.

materiales, lo mas lindo y es lo qeu hago, es reciclar de todo, desde juguetes hasta no se... cualquier cosa, lo hace mas lindo que ir a comprar las cosas...

robot bipedo o araña? osea que dos a 6 patas, no te lo recomiendo, son muy compicados, al menos para los no experimetndaos como yo. llevan controles mas "sofisticados". 

empeza con algo sencillo como el del link que adjunto chico3001.


----------



## migsedi (May 29, 2009)

vale pero me puedes facilitar los materiales y todo lo que hace falta alexus por favor. gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (May 29, 2009)

migsedi dijo:
			
		

> vale pero me puedes facilitar los materiales y todo lo que hace falta alexus por favor. gracias



Coloca la pregunta de los materiales en ese tema y con toda seguridad D@ario te puede ayudar.....


----------



## alexus (May 29, 2009)

migsedi, usa todo lo que encuentres! no te gastes 50 dolares en un servo!

destripa radiocasettes, impresoras, todo lo que encuentres y en base a eso lo vas armando! eso es lo lindo!


----------



## electrodan (May 30, 2009)

Está muy interesante el "robot sobreviviente"!


----------



## golumx (May 30, 2009)

Yo ando liado en algo parecido, mi diseño consta de un PIC16F88 como cedebro, que gobierna un L293D para el control de los 2 microservos modificados (solo he dejado el motor y la reduccion) y recibe información de un distanciometro analogico (Sharp GP2D12) y 4 sensores de suelo formados por unos IS471F con sus leds, la bateria que quiero emplear es una LiPo de 3.7v y 900mA/h reciclada de un movil que murio. Ya tengo diseñada la mayoria de las cosas, aunque me falta calcular los valores de algunas resistencias y casi todo el software. Lo del panel solar es un poco jodidillo, dado el tamaño de mi robot, compre unos 2 paneles de silicio monocristalino de 4.5v que por tamaño es lo que me cabe en mi diseño, sin tener en cuenta la intensidad necesaria para cargar la bateria, como no es viable a no ser que pase la mayor parte del dia al sol y solo se mueba un ratito por la noche.....  Cuando este testado el hardware cuelgo el esquema. La idea es que sea un pequeño explorador para el interior de viviendas que evite obstaculos tales como el moviliario, las paredes, etc no se caiga por huecos tales como escaleras y le quede alguna patilla libre para poder ponerle algun tipo de sensor como un sensor de Tª, de fuego o humo, CO, PIR o lo que se necesite.


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

podes poner fotos o alguna idea? 

electrodan en tienda inglesa venden unos farolitos de jardin solares, yo compre 6 para destriparlos, estaban a 2 x 180! jaja, panelsito+bateria+mas led!


----------



## golumx (May 31, 2009)

Bueno tanto como fotos no, solo tengo los esquemas que estoy desarrollando, de momento estoy probando en protoboard los bloques de los sensores pero hay cosas que he diseñado y no he probado, ademas como todo lo he diseñado en SMD para reducir el tamaño y tengo problemas con el consumo de los sensores ya que empleo unos MCP1253 que tenia en casa para obtener 5.0v a partir de la bateria de litio y estos solo son capaces de generar unos 100mA por lo que empleo uno para alimentar el micro y el puente H y otro para los sensores, como los sensores consumen unnos 50mA cada uno y tengo 5 he pensado en encenderlos y apagarlos uno a uno por medio de unos transistores para no esceder el consumo. Todo va montado en tres placas, una los sensores y su alimentacion, otra con el micro, el puente H y su alimentacion y una tercera que se encarga de cargar la bateria por medio de un puerto USB o con un cargador de movil por medio de un MAX1555.

Aqui dejo lo que llevo diseñado, los valores de algunas resistencias deben ser calculados aun. Si alguien puede  revisar el esquema se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

no se ve nada!


----------



## golumx (May 31, 2009)

cierto, no me sube ningun tipo de archivo, ni un bmp del esquema, de todas formas no esta terminado el diseño.


----------

